# Very Bad Cramping from miscarriage :(



## Hope0607

I started miscarrying last night with cramping and bleeding after I found out my baby's heart rate was far too low and probably wouldn't survive. I was almost 8 weeks. Apart from the emotional heartache, my cramping has gotten severe now so that I'm doubling over and it comes in waves. I'm not bleeding that much and only passing small clots so I'm wondering if this is normal and how long to expect the severe cramps for. :(


----------



## Emmy0320

From what my doctor told me yes, the very bad cramping is normal. Your body is actually having contractions and a sort of mini labor to pass everything. I'm not sure about the fact that you're not bleeding/passing much. Eventually there should be quite a bit of tissue and blood. You will also likely notice when you pass the sack. :(

If you have any doubts or or are worried call your doctor or go to the hospital. Definitely go to the hospital if you saturate a pad in less than an hour (or at least that's what my doctor told me).

I actually have a prescription for painkillers for when mine starts so it really can be that bad... it's very different at this point than at 5 weeks or so. 

Best of luck and please don't hesitate to get medical advice if you're worried!


----------



## 2 hope

Hi.
Yes from my experiences the cramping that comes in waves is normal. I miscarried my second earlier this week and had 3 days of really bad cramping which would come in waves. During that time I didn't pass any clots and didn't have loads of blood. Then when the cramping stopped on Tuesday/Wednesday, i then passed a large clot which was the sac. 
keep your chin up.


----------



## klisbet28

Having a rough time over here. Was not TTC, never managed to test positive on an HPT -- I'm still scared, writing that, that people will give me a hard time.. it's the reason I didn't go to a doctor (well, that and health insurance) a lot earlier - it's apparently not /that/ unheard if the pregnancy wasn't viable - ectopic or blighted, etc... conception date would have been March 1st. (I started being careful as soon as it occurred to me, but part of me kept thinking I must be wrong up until like last week). 

My menses have never been irregular, regardless of stressor. Spotted lightly through my period in March. I knew something was off, started developing sudden taste aversions, breast tenderness, exhaustion, just felt different. I think I knew before my first period was supposed to come, which probably sounds crazy.

Been spotting for ten days and started actually bleeding yesterday. Cramps yesterday all through work - hurt low in my abdomen and across my lower back, continued pressure. They went on from like 3p until late last night. Took some midol, slept as much as I could when I got home. Went through two or three tampons, then pretty much stopped bleeding for 8 hours or more. 

Then they started up again this morning and the bleeding came back.

It's not bad - like a severe period, though sense of tightening in my abdomen can last for minutes, sortof like a fist clench, but not sharp pains near my ovaries or anything. I'm watching to make sure I don't bleed through anything in an hour. 

Basically I'm just trying not to freak out - I'll go to the hospital if I need to, but I don't want to drag myself or my boyfriend through that if it isn't necessary - this has been hard enough. 

Reading that other people have been through this helps. So thank you for posting and responding on the interwebs. 

I kindof hoped it was over last night, though I'm not really surprised to find out it wasn't. :-( Hoping it'll be over by Monday. Yes, I know there can be complications, it could not follow miscarry and cause a bad infection, if it was ectopic it could cause internal bleeding, and I should get checked out regardless. 

It's just hard without a doctor I was seeing, and money's tight right now. Not worth my life, obviously, but again - trying to make sensible decisions, neither jump the gun nor put myself at serious risk.


----------

